# Oculus Quest - PC-VR kabellos - Erfahrungen und ein kleiner aber feiner Mod



## Hornissentreiber (24. April 2020)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mit der Überschrift etwas anfangen. War nicht ganz einfach, die Idee für diesen Thread in ein paar Worte zu fassen. Ich möchte hier PC-VR-Spiele auflisten, die nach meiner Erfahrung auf der Oculus Quest kabellos gespielt werden können. Ich rufe euch alle auf, hier weitere Spiele aufzulisten, die bei euch auch auf der zweckentfremdeten Quest laufen.

Wer jetzt gar nicht mehr durchblickt, sollte die folgende Einleitung lesen, wer gleich zur Spieleliste springen will: siehe unten.

Heute Abend habe ich meine neue Oculus Quest in Betrieb genommen. Ich habe mir das Schätzchen gekauft, weil mich bei meiner Oculus Rift CV1 irgendwann doch das Kabel genervt hat. Die kabellose Quest kam trotzdem Anfangs nicht für mich infrage, weil mir als bekennender Grafikhure die Bildqualität fast so wichtig ist, wie die Spielidee.

Dann las ich davon, dass man die Quest mit dem Programm Virtual Desktop und ein paar einfachen Tricks gewissermaßen in eine kabellose PC-VR-Brille verwandeln kann, um dann auch Spiele von SteamVR spielen zu können. Komischerweise wurde nirgends erwähnt, dass das dann auch mit Oculus-Spielen funktioniert. Das tut es nämlich.  

Wichtig dabei war mir, dass das ohne Kabel funktioniert. Ein Link-Kabel habe ich mir von einem Drittanbieter auch zugelegt und nach ein paar Problemen funktioniert das mittlerweile auch, aber das war eher ein Notnagel, denn ich wollte ja vor allem die kabellose Freiheit genießen. Ich werde jetzt nicht schildern, wie man das macht. Ihr findet dazu reichlich Anleitungen im Internet. Nur soviel zu den Voraussetzungen: ein leistungsstarker PC und ein WLAN-Router mit 5G sind zwingend erforderlich.

Gestern habe ich alles eingerichtet und heute habe ich etwa zwei Stunden lang ein paar Oculus-Spiele ausprobiert, um erst einmal zu sehen, wie sich das Ganze in Sachen Tracking und Latenzen für mich anfühlt. Was soll ich sagen: es funktioniert fantastisch!  Eine Ausnahme gibt es aber, dazu gleich mehr.

Da habe ich heute also Spiele auf einer mobilen VR-Spielekonsole in einer grafischen Qualität gespielt, welche die Brille mangels Rechenleistung gar nicht rendern kann. Und das kabellos.   Nicht zu vergessen: eine VR-Brille mit dieser Bildqualität, zum Spielen von SteamVR- und Oculus-Spielen kann man für kein Geld kaufen, aber eine nicht furchtbar teure Oculus Quest für gerade mal 20 zusätzliche Euro selbst modden. Wie geil ist das denn? Ich liebe die Leute, die solche Sachen ausbaldowern.  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Akkuverbrauch höher ist, aber ein externer Akku mit 10000 mAh löst jedwedes Laufzeitproblem.

Nun also zur Spieleliste. Die folgenden Spiele funktionierten in Sachen Tracking und Latenz für mein Gefühl problemlos:
- Beat Saber
- Creed: Rise to glory
- Mission: ISS (kaum ein Spiel, aber trotzdem genial)
- Robo Recall
- Robinson: The Journey
- Star Trek Bridge Crew
- Portal Stories VR
- Echo VR
- Asgard´s Wrath (Ich konnte es kaum glauben, dass das läuft. Tut es aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- weitere Spiele werden ergänzt, sobald ich sie getestet habe.

Das einzige Spiel, das überhaupt nicht gut funktioniert hat, war Lone Echo. Die Grafik war wie gewohnt exzellent, aber beim Schweben durch den Raum ruckelte das Bild ganz extrem, als käme das Streaming nicht hinterher. Beim Umschauen und Bewegen, während ich mich irgendwo festgehalten habe, tauchte dieses Problem dagegen nicht auf. Glücklicherweise hatte ich Lone Echo längst auf der Rift durchgespielt.

Schlachtet mich nicht gleich, falls ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Offenbar kann der Router einen Einfluss darauf haben, wie gut diese Sache funktioniert. Ich habe eine Fritz!Box 6490 Cable am Start.

So, nun immer her mit euren Erfahrungen. Wer kann weitere PC-VR-Spiele empfehlen, die kabellos mit der Quest gespielt werden können?


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2020)

Ich würde ja mal VRidge statt virtual Desktop testen. Kostet zwar zur längeren Nutzung etwas Lizenzgebühr aber eventuell kommt das besser mit dynamischen Bildinhalten klar als ein Programm was nie dafür gedacht war.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. April 2020)

VRidge kanne ich noch gar nicht. Werde ich mal testen. Aber abgesehen von den erwähnten Ausnahmen funktioniert VirtualDesktop ganz wunderbar.

[Edit]
Heute hatte ich mal kurz meine alte Rift CV1 aufgesetzt. Hui, die ist im Vergleich mit der Quest aber mal leicht! Da merkt man erst, was die Quest eigentlich für ein Brocken ist. Glücklicherweise bereitet mir das dank meiner Mini-Mod keine nennenswerten Probleme, aber die Rift verhält sich zur Quest in etwa wie bequeme Hausschuhe zu Bergstiefeln. 

Glücklicherweise lässt sich das Problem, dass die Quest aufgrund ihrer Kopflastigkeit nach einer Weile unangenehm zu tragen ist, sehr einfach mildern. Ich erspare mir im Moment die Mühe, meine Lösung zu schildern, weil die Resonanz auf den Thread praktisch gleich Null ist. Wenn jemand doch Interesse haben sollte, bitte hier posten.

[Edit 2]
Vridge ist keine Alternative. Damit läuft nur SteamVR, ich will aber auch Oculus-Spiele streamen können und das geht offenbar nicht.  Zudem hat es bei mir auch mit SteamVR nicht funktioniert und ich habe keine Lust, erst wieder stundenlang im Internet herumzusuchen, bis ich es vielleicht zum Laufen bekomme. Nö, dafür funktioniert Virtual Desktop viel zu gut.

[Edit 3]
Es wird immer behauptet, der WLAN-Router muss zwingend im VR-Spielzimmer stehen. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe es heute mal spaßeshalber in einem anderen Raum, direkt unter meinem üblichen VR-Raum ausprobiert. Was soll ich sagen - es klappt problemlos. Beat Saber, Creed: Rise to glory und Robo Recall liefen anstandslos. Für mehr Versuche war keine Zeit. Vielleicht bin ich auch unempfindlich, was Latenzen angeht. Früher habe ich klaglos mit 30 FPS gespielt. Auch, wenn ich 60 FPS oder mehr als deutlich flüssiger wahrnehme, störten mich niedrige FPS nicht allzu sehr. Wenn mich ein Spiel richtig in den Bann schlägt, nehme ich das gar nicht wahr. Ist bei den Latenzen ja vielleicht auch so.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Mai 2020)

Die Quest ist mit ein wenig Optimierung das ultimative VR-Headset.

*Hier mein Setup:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mein Zubehör, absolute Kaufempfehlung:*


VIVE&#8482; | VIVE Deluxe Audio Strap

VR Hygiene Solutions for Oculus Quest, Rift S, Valve Index & HTC Vive

AmazonBasics SLR-Kamerarucksack fuer Spiegelreflexkameras und Zubehoer

USB Typ C Kabel 3m, JOTO Typ-C zu USB 3.0 Typ A: Amazon.de: Elektronik

CableCreation USB 3.0 Aktive Verlaengerungskabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

aceyoon OTG USB C Winkel Stecker auf Buchse Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

*
Erklärung:*

- Deluxe Audio Strap für hochwertiges Audio und ultimativen Komfort

- 3D-gedruckte Adapter für das DAS, habe Klett probiert, hält auf Dauer nicht

- VRCover für mehr Hygiene und mehr Komfort

- Custom Oculus Link Kabel --> Kabel, Verlängerung, Winkelstecker --> perfekte Übertragung, besser als das teure Originalkabel, weil länger und ohne Treiberinstallation

- Amazon Rucksack als optimale Schutz- und Verstaumöglichkeit

PS: Aufgrund des Deluxe Audio Strap benötige ich am Hinterkopf kein Gegengewicht. Man muss es nur korrekt aufsetzen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Mai 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Quest ist mit ein wenig Optimierung das ultimative VR-Headset.



Das sehe ich auch so. Leider ist das Deluxe Audio Strap nicht (oder selten) verfügbar, bzw. nur zu exorbitanten Preisen. Mit externem Akku als Gegengewicht und Kopfhörern, die an 3D-gedruckten Halterungen angebracht werden, bin ich gerade in Begriff, mir die Quest ganz bequem hinzubasteln.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich hab auf das DAS auch Wochenlang gewartet. Als es dann kurzzeitig 2 Tage lang bei Vive für 119€ (UVP) bestellbar war, habe ich zugeschlagen. Empfehle einen MyDealz Schlagwortalarm und ggf regelmäßig mal den Vive-Shop zu checken. Der Komfortfaktor ist ja nur eine Sache. Die zweite Sache, die fast genau so viel bringt ist der Sound. Die Lautsprecher der Quest (und Rift S) kann man komplett in die Tonne treten. Mehr als eine Notlösung ist das absolut nicht. Und externe Kopfhörer haben entweder sehr lange Kabel oder stören anderweitig durch zusätzliches Gewicht oder deren Halterung. Das Deluxe Audio Strap lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - auch wenn es teuer ist.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Mai 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf das DAS auch Wochenlang gewartet. Als es dann kurzzeitig 2 Tage lang bei Vive für 119€ (UVP) bestellbar war, habe ich zugeschlagen. Empfehle einen MyDealz Schlagwortalarm und ggf regelmäßig mal den Vive-Shop zu checken.


Da hast du ja Schwein gehabt. Mir ging es so mit der Quest. Ich habe einfach mal ohne große Hoffnung in den Oculus-Store reingeschaut und siehe da - sie war verfügbar. Für gefühlt 10 Minunten, dann war sie schon wieder ausverkauft. Da hatte ich meine aber schon bestellt. 

Ich habe mir die Quest dank Gegengewicht (also Akku, was ja gleichzeitig die Laufzeit enorm verlängert) und separater, sehr leichter Kopfhörer mittlerweile so bequem hingebastelt, dass ich gar nicht mehr den Wunsch habe, mir das DAS zu kaufen. Das Problem der Kopfhörerhalterung löse ich hiermit:
Oculus Quest On-Ear Headphones by brianfroelund - Thingiverse
Da kommen die Koss KSC75 dran, die um Welten besser klingen als der in den Brillen verbaute Sound und mit geschickter Kabelverlegung gibt es auch keine rumbaumelnden Kabel. Die Kopfhörer nutze ich jetzt schon, bis ich die 3D-gedruckten Halterungen bekomme, hänge ich sie mir vor dem Aufsetzen der Brille separat an die Ohren. Die haben nämlich keinen Kopfbügel, sondern einzelne Bügel für jedes Ohr separat. Die spüre ich gar nicht, wenn ich sie auf habe.

Mir geht es dabei gar nicht so sehr um die Kosten. Das wäre es mir wert. Aber auf den DAS müsste ich eine unbestimmte Zeit warten und diese Lösung konnte ich ad hoc mit Zeug umsetzen, dass ich schon hier hatte. 

Aber ich werde trotzdem mal in den Vive-Shop schauen. Wenn das Ding mal tatsächlich zu haben ist, packt mich ja vielleicht die Lust, meine Quest "professioneller" zu modden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Mai 2020)

Kommt für mich nicht in Frage -geht sicherlich bei den meisten Games, aber spiele wie bspw. Beat Saber spiele ich auf Experte - da bemerke ich jedes kleine bisschen eingabeverzögerung massiv.
Bei normalen VR Games wie Half live Alyx usw stört mich sowas weniger, aber bei spieln wie beat saber behaupte ich mal es ist unmöglich damit auf experte oder experte+ zu spielen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Mai 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kommt für mich nicht in Frage -geht sicherlich bei den meisten Games, aber spiele wie bspw. Beat Saber spiele ich auf Experte - da bemerke ich jedes kleine bisschen eingabeverzögerung massiv.
> Bei normalen VR Games wie Half live Alyx usw stört mich sowas weniger, aber bei spieln wie beat saber behaupte ich mal es ist unmöglich damit auf experte oder experte+ zu spielen.


Es hindert dich ja keiner, für Beat Saber das Link-Kabel zu verwenden.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Mai 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kommt für mich nicht in Frage -geht sicherlich bei den meisten Games, aber spiele wie bspw. Beat Saber spiele ich auf Experte - da bemerke ich jedes kleine bisschen eingabeverzögerung massiv.
> Bei normalen VR Games wie Half live Alyx usw stört mich sowas weniger, aber bei spieln wie beat saber behaupte ich mal es ist unmöglich damit auf experte oder experte+ zu spielen.


BeatSaber sollte man auch nicht über VD spielen, sondern entweder direkt mit der nativen Questversion (die man ebenfalls modden und Customsongs nutzen kann) oder eben mit dem Link-Kabel, wodurch die Quest dann zur Rift S wird.

BeatSaber macht übrigens mit der Questversion durch die Kabellosigkeit viel viel mehr Spass als mit PCVR, weil man nicht ständig Angst hat auf das Kabel zu latschen und sich frei bewegen kann. Verzögerung gibt es keine. Es ist das gleiche Spiel.

PS: Jeder spielt BeatSaber auf Expert. Alles andere macht ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn man sich ein bisschen eingespielt jat. Bei Normal/Hard pennt man ja ein.


----------

